# Grumbletext gibt es nicht mehr



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2006)

http://www.grumbletext.co.uk/



> Message from Adrian, proprietor of Grumbletext
> 
> So - it had to happen sometime...
> 
> ...


werde mich um Infos kümmern. Grumbletext war eine der wichtigsten Seiten in UK...


----------



## littlebird's prompter (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grumbletext gibt es nicht mehr*

Ist letzte Woche schon gewesen. Lese da auf dieser Seite:
http://www.smstextnews.com/2006/10/grumbletext_hacked_.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grumbletext gibt es nicht mehr*

Also: offenbar keine gezielte Attacke auf Grumbletext, die nutzten nur ein unzureichend abgesichertes (?) Forum, fatalerweise wohl ohne ausreichendes Backup.
Die Attacke traf viele (phpbb?)-Foren.


----------



## Greenhorn (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grumbletext gibt es nicht mehr*

Möge man meine unbedarfte Frage verzeihen:
Was war Grumbletext denn genau ?


----------



## g_d_f (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grumbletext gibt es nicht mehr*

Eine der wenigen Verbraucherschutzseiten in UK mit den Schwerpunkten SMS-Spam, Dialer und Lockanrufe. Privat betrieben (und das wurde zum Verhängnis, da offenbar der "Angriff" von ein paar türkischen Hackern kam, die wahllos Foren abgeschossen haben - für ein backup hatte der Betrieber keine Zeit, daher wird das Projekt wohl begraben).

Grumbletext wurde 2003 gestartet
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/08/18/online_gripe_forum_tackles_mobile/

http://www.newswireless.net/index.cfm/article/814


> This is a clearing house for checking up on junk SMS and generally any scams going on. Anyone can report a spam SMS and others soon add to that report, creating an ongoing log of how a particular spam has evolved.
> 
> Grumbletext then advise on what to do / what not to do, and are also working to increase awareness of spam/junk SMS and, in cases like the BPQ voicemail spam, press for action against the offenders.



Dies ist eine Zentrale für die Überprüfung von "spam-SMS" und allgemeine Betrügereien, das fortgeschrieben wird. Jedermann kann über ein Spam SMS berichten und andere fügen bald ihre Erfahrungen diesem Report hinzu und stellen so ein fortwährendes Logbuch her, wie ein bestimmter Spam sich entwickelt hat.


Abgesehen von "Grumbletext" gibt es in UK nichts, was auch nur ansatzweise mit deutschen Foren wie antispam.de oder diesem Forum hier vergleichbar wäre. Die Aufarbeitung des Themas Mehrwertdienste betreibt dort ansonsten hauptsächlich "The Register" oder eifrige Briten (teils mit gewisser Hilfe), die BBC auf dies und jenes aufmerksam machen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/11/11/phone_scammers/
 (The Register bezieht sich dabei oft auch auf Berichte von Sascha)

Dann gibt es natürlich noch "BBC Watchdog"
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/breakfast/4052475.stm

Dann gibt es noch das Forum "The Scream", das sich gerade in der "Hochphase" des Dialerproblems intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat - inzwischen ist das Thema "Mehrwertdenste" dort aber eher eine private Angelegenheit eines schwer aktiven Opfers der "Mallorca-Dänemark-Connection" und gewissen Kräften aus der deutschen Verbraucherschutzszene


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grumbletext gibt es nicht mehr*

Grumbletext ist wieder da, Werde mich gleich mal anmelden... Obwohl... wenn die da veraltete Software verwenden


----------

